# grass suggestion plz!



## coool_brain (Jul 4, 2010)

hi everyone. 

please suggest me a grass (or moss) which can grow like carpet on plain gravel. I guess java moss does. Any other options?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

any moss will really, but its not really on the gravel its in a netting that its overgrown and can be used as carpets and walls.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

try marsilea if you like


----------



## coool_brain (Jul 4, 2010)

thanks. anymore options? btw my water conditions are: 
pH 6 - 7.5 ;
temperature 21 - 26C ;
GH 5 - 15

i prefer smaller leaves than marsilea. I don't want leaves to be as big as neon tetra which make them look small. recently i found pellia. I am looking for more options. 

I am thinking of sticking to a moss tank mostly. I want these small grasses/plants for variation.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Try willow, flame or xmas moss, they make a nice carpet and will attach to the rocks. To me java moss doesn't look like a grass effect


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

There's of course DHG. Keep it trimmed back to about 1.5 inches will give you a nice "lawn" effect. I've been known to stagger the length of the cut to provide some nice depth to the tank.

Other options (keep in mind these will all require high light) include riccia and one of my favs UG (Utricularia graminifolia). Fissidens is a type of moss that may work as well. All of these will have to be started on a mesh square to get established though.

These might get you started but could be a tad difficult with gravel substrate.

Not so "grassy" looking options could be Dwarf Sag and Echinodorus tenellus.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

My girlfriend has java moss in her 5 gallon guppy tank, all she did was get some and tie it around a peice of slate with some fishing wire, in a few weeks the moss started to give off a "carpet like" effect but it will never be truely rooted. Also java moss is great i keep it in most of my tanks but it does tend to clog up filter intakes. Its low light and requires little maintence. If you live in the NYC area i can give you some for free.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Jul 17, 2010)

dwarf hairgrass or micro sword.(micro sword will need more c02/light to grow then dwarf hair grass.(dwarf hair grass will grown in 1.5 wpg with c02.


----------

